
The Day Google Left China People Left Flowers at the Beijing Office - handpickednames
https://www.seroundtable.com/photos/flowers-at-the-beijing-office-26736.html
======
gabrielblack
Today seems different: [https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/news/2018/11/google-
must-n...](https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/news/2018/11/google-must-not-
capitulate-to-chinas-censorship-demands/)

